# civil war or revolutionary war wooden canteen?



## epgorge (May 4, 2009)

Hi,

 I was hoping someone could help me determine which war this canteen came from. The painting on the back looks like lake Champlain at Fort Ticonderoga, which leads me to beleive American Revolutionary War. Any guesses? Several pictures coming.

 This belongs to my mother who like to sell it. Anyone have any idea on value and where is the best place to sell American war artifacts. This is the real deal as it belonged to a distant cousin or uncle.  He painted the picture on the back. 

 Joel


----------



## epgorge (May 4, 2009)

*RE: wooden canteen*


----------



## epgorge (May 4, 2009)

*RE: wooden canteen*


----------



## epgorge (May 4, 2009)

*RE: wooden canteen*

It is stamped I Ranger (initials IWH) which is a relative of mine.
 Joel


----------



## epgorge (May 4, 2009)

*RE: wooden canteen*

​​


----------



## glass man (May 8, 2009)

*RE: wooden canteen*

DOESN'T LOOK LIKE ANY CIVIL WAR CANTEENS I HAVE SEEN. IT LOOKS MORE LIKE A SMALL DRUM. SORRY I CAN'T HELP,BUT LOOK ON EBAY TO SEE IF THERE ARE ANY TO COMPARE IT TO OR JUST GOOGLE CIVIL WAR OR REVELUTIONARY WAR CANTEENS AND SEE WHAT COMES UP.  JAMIE


----------



## glass man (May 10, 2009)

*RE: wooden canteen*

GO ON EBAY AND PUT IN CIVIL WAR CANTEEN. THERE IS ONE OR2 THAT SAY THEY WERE CALLED DRUM CANTEENS. ONE IS FOR SALE FOR OVER $3,000. IT HAS AN OLD FADED PIECE OF PAPER ON IT IDENTIFYING IT TO BE A CONFEDERATE CANTEEN. HOPE THIS HELPS! JAMIE [&:]


----------



## capsoda (May 10, 2009)

*RE: wooden canteen*

Nice canteen Joel. There were many 1st Ranger units in our early history. Butler's 1st Rangers was a late 1700s Loyalists. Many of the early states had Ranger units too. I know that Indiana and Ohio did because I had ansestors in them. If you or someone in you family knows where the cousin/uncle was from (state or town) it would be easy to find. Do you know what the initals stand for???


----------



## epgorge (May 10, 2009)

*RE: wooden canteen*

Thanks Cappy, 
 The last name was Herbert but not sure which one of the many. Somewhat discomforting to think there were loyalists in the family but I am sure there were. That war broke up many a family. 

 He was either a NY or VT resident. The family heritage is full of mountian men dating back to the 1600's here in Vermont. Probably, even further as I am sure they mixed in with the Abernacki or Mohawks. The nights are long, lonely and cold up here.

 Good to hear from you. 

 Joel


----------

